# How to install Windows 10 without a keyboard?



## HideoKojima (Aug 13, 2020)

I got a Chromebook for my little sister bday but I realized she would need Office Suite.

I decided to install Windows 10 on the Chromebook, it's compatible and all, I did my research.
My only concern is that I don't have a USB keyboard and the soonest I can get it from eBay is more than a week from now.
As per the tutorial I saw, once Windows 10 setup starts Keyboard and touch pad will stop working but I have a USB mouse, the only place where I'll need a keyboard is "Who will be using their Computer" I'll need to type a text there.

My question is, how can I type a text without a keyboard? :

 - Is there anyway I can get a virtual keyboard to pop up? (This option is available for entering the product key).

- There's a microphone symbol at the bottom, what does it do? Do you think I can dictate the text instead? If yes would this need internet connection as I won't be able to set up the net since no keyboard.

- I read this can be achieved by a script, how will this be possible?

- Also I read that I can load the drivers of both touch pad and keyboard in windows installed, how can I do this? Would they work during the process

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 13, 2020)

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/10762/windows-use-on-screen-keyboard

Is there an Ease of Access button you can click to bring up the on screen keyboard?


----------



## HideoKojima (Aug 13, 2020)

Lacius said:


> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/10762/windows-use-on-screen-keyboard
> 
> Is there an Ease of Access button you can click to bring up the on screen keyboard?


Thanks for your reply, once the setup is finished I'll be able to use a virtual keyboard and install the drivers, the problem is with the installer, it's just a program with limited features. Since I don't want to start the process until I'm sure of a working solution, I'm not able to access windows 10 setup at the moment hence I can't say. (It's actually one of my questions)


----------



## Lacius (Aug 13, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Thanks for your reply, once the setup is finished I'll be able to use a virtual keyboard and install the drivers, the problem is with the installer, it's just a program with limited features. Since I don't want to start the process until I'm sure of a working solution, I'm not able to access windows 10 setup at the moment hence I can't say. (It's actually one of my questions)


You don't need a keyboard during the Windows installation process. It's only after everything is installed that you will need to create a user name (the only thing you need the keyboard for), and I believe the Ease of Access button is available. The on-screen keyboard might even pop up automatically if a keyboard isn't detected, but I don't remember.

Edit: When you're setting up your user account, the Ease of Access button is available. I looked it up on YouTube.


----------



## iiZoroark (Aug 13, 2020)

You don't have a keyboard, or it won't let you type anything ?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2020)

you can't buy a keyboard at a local store or something? would be much sooner than a couple of weeks? or is the US still in mega quarantine mode where nothing's open?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 13, 2020)

iiZoroark said:


> You don't have a keyboard, or it won't let you type anything ?


There's a keyboard, but it may be unavailable immediately after the installation process until drivers are manually installed.

Edit: my guess is the proper drivers will be installed by the end of the installation process, solving the problem, but the Ease of Access button should suffice if they aren't installed.


----------



## HideoKojima (Aug 13, 2020)

Lacius said:


> You don't need a keyboard during the Windows installation process. It's only after everything is installed that you will need to create a user name (the only thing you need the keyboard for), and I believe the Ease of Access button is available. The on-screen keyboard might even pop up automatically if a keyboard isn't detected, but I don't remember.
> 
> Edit: When you're setting up your user account, the Ease of Access button is available. I looked it up on YouTube.



Thanks a lot so if I click on that icon at the bottom left of the screen I'll be able to get a virtual keyboard? (Screenshot from YouTube)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



iiZoroark said:


> You don't have a keyboard, or it won't let you type anything ?


I don't have a USB one, it's a laptop so it has one yet since I'm moving from Chrome Os to windows it will get disabled in the process due to lack of drivers.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Latiodile said:


> you can't buy a keyboard at a local store or something? would be much sooner than a couple of weeks? or is the US still in mega quarantine mode where nothing's open?


It's complicated, not cause of the country being closed though.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 13, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Thanks a lot so if I click on that icon at the bottom left of the screen I'll be able to get a virtual keyboard? (Screenshot from YouTube)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The screenshot you provided has an Ease of Access button.


----------



## HideoKojima (Aug 13, 2020)

Lacius said:


> The screenshot you provided has an Ease of Access button.


Awesome then. Problem solved thanks a lot


----------



## HideoKojima (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks everyone, I have managed to install Windows 10 on the Chromebook and it works super well, managed to do it on time for my sister's bday!!


----------



## SweetyDalas (Aug 22, 2022)

How do you install Windows without a keyboard??? This is a strange question, because to install Windows, you will need to type data on the keyboard, and unfortunately if you don't have a touch device, then you will not be able to install Windows in any way


----------



## Jayro (Aug 22, 2022)

Just slipstream the USB/Keyboard/Trackpad drivers to the ISO before installation. NTLite free version will make easy work of this for you.


----------



## Milenko (Aug 22, 2022)

Question was answered and solved 2 years ago


----------



## Jayro (Aug 22, 2022)

Milenko said:


> Question was answered and solved 2 years ago


Oh for fuck's sake...


----------

